# Interactive books: Will iPad 3 be considered the best e-reader?



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

As the new iPad launches tomorrow, along with an anticipated 'retina' display - will this be the best e-reader yet?

Apparently, the eye-strain will be less, and whole e-book experience will be much better.

Will this device also precipitate the launch of more 'interactive' style e-books and books that benefit from more colour illustrations - adult as well as children's. I'm thinking of more books in the style of the deluxe Angels & Demons/Da Vinci Code that really benefited from this kind of presentation.

Being a comic book fan, and a lover of the types of books that have maps, technical diagrams, etc, I am seriously tempted, myself...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have iPod touches with both "regular" and the retina display, and while the words are noticeably sharper on the retina display, I'd say the backlit screen is still the major reason they aren't as easy on the eyes as eInk. An iPad with retina screen is still backlit, so I'd hazard a guess that it won't convert many people.

Mike


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

@Math it depends. People complain about the bright screen but there are options on the iPad to prevent eye strain. So in my opinion it comes down to preference. If you like e-ink the so be it but the iPad is a viable option for an e-reader and rightfully so. That is essentially why Amazon made a Kindle app. If it was not a viable option why waist there time.


----------

